# Diversionary canal ?



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

Anyone fishing the diversionary canal area in west bay? I have been wade/kayak fishing the east side of west bay and only catching a couple flounder each trip and small trout. I was thinking the diversionary canal mouth or grassy marsh areas near by, might be more productive. Any thoughts and/or suggestions would be appreciated. Not asking for exact gps settings!! I don't mind searching/working for a spot to fish.


----------

